# hey



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

hey. whats up everyone? i finally made it over here. nice to see alot of people from the hl forum here to.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome  glad you decided to come over and kick the tires !


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome.. Glad you made it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome!!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

im liking the forum its really nice. good job on it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hii


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

supermanjrp said:


> im liking the forum its really nice. good job on it.


thanks. 

it's gonna take you a while to find all the features. We've a ton!
:woot:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

yea prolly will. y u gotta have 20 post to play games?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!!! Glad you like the forum. Good to have more CAT people here...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

to keep people from signing up to only play games. i lowered it to 5.
you can play now.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

sweet i just think the games are a added bonus. im here to help as much as i can.


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

does anyone know what size tire the '09 Mud Pro's can handle without any mods? it currently sits with 28's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet 30 backs fit but the weight diff between 28 zillas and 30 backs is going to warrant modifying the clutch.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the site. You will quickly see how much better this site is than where you came from! I use to spend hours on the site, but got sick of all the B.S. that has recently started over there. 
Everyone on here is willing to help. They are a great bunch of guys and gals, even if most of them ride Brutes! LOL!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

to many brutes ehhhhhh. lol. and yea the 30 backs wont hurt the mudpro at all. should still turn them just fine. Those 4.0s do wonders lol. The clutch on the mudpros are geared for the bigger tires so u shouldnt have to go into any clutching at all.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dunno man. clutches are tuned for what they pull from the factory. there's a drastic weight difference between zillas and silverback at any size comparison.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

that is true at that. but the clutching they have on the mudpros is pretty much the sec. mod on it and cant remeber what else. it will pull those 30s like nothing. and if all else fails time for the epi white spring and some wet springs


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome...


----------

